# whisker biscuit effect speed?



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

hey guys, how much does a whisker biscuit effect the speed of my arrow? would going to a smaller vane help speed due to the loss of so much friction when passing through the whicker biscuit???


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Not very much.*

I did some chrono testing last year on the Whisker Biscuit as well as the Whisper Disk from GKF. I shot the bow first with a TM Hunter rest, and both 450 grain arrows (4" Bohning vanes, helical and offset) shot 263fps. With the Whisker Biscuit (B2 QS, untrimmed) the offset fletch still shot 263, the helical (pretty strong helical) shot 262. It might be more with lighter arrows and different (softer) fletch like Duravanes or AAE plastifletch, but IMO, there is not much point shooting softer fletch through the Biscuit anyway.

BTW, the Whisper Disk showed 3 fps (offset) and 4 fps (helical) loss when the vanes were lined up with the slots. Testing the claims of GKF staffers, I shot the WD with the vanes purposely mis-aligned with the slots. Speed loss was then 6 fps with both offset and helical. The wierd thing was the bow actually grouped better that way. As you can imagine though, vane damage was pretty bad.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Quite a few tests have been conducted and they all average only 2-4 fps loss. Considering all the advantages of the WB I believe only 2-4 FPS isn't an issure.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree with what the guys above posted. The small speed loss with the WB is acceptable considering the advantages of the rest.
I've done some testing with 4" Duravanes out of a bow shooting an average hunting setup at 274fps and the difference between a quick tune 200 prong rest and the WB was between 2-3fps loss. I'll take it.

I now use a much smaller vane and the large (aluminum) buscuit with carbons so I think the loss is much less, probably un-noticable


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

stehawk said:


> Quite a few tests have been conducted and they all average only 2-4 fps loss. Considering all the advantages of the WB I believe only 2-4 FPS isn't an issue.


Exactly....I'd recommend one for hunting. ......and no, they aren't paying me to say this. lol

Also, accuracy concerns are not a problem at all. I'm knocking down pop cans at 50 yards with it.

JP


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Whitefeather said:


> Exactly....I'd recommend one for hunting. ......and no, they aren't paying me to say this. lol
> 
> Also, accuracy concerns are not a problem at all. I'm knocking down pop cans at 50 yards with it.
> 
> JP


Yep, and I'm not getting paid either.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

putting on a zero effect after the whisker biscuit I gained 6 fps. that being said I will probably still put it back on for hunting.


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

I swapped my biscuit for a Ripcord. I only gained 3fps. It definitely doesn't effect the speed as much as some say. I heard some guys rant about 10-12 fps. but that definitely wasn't true in my case. Not with Blazers or 4" Duravanes. CAP is a very honest company and they don't try to mislead anyone about the pros and cons of their products.


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

I experimented with a Martin Fury bow a few years before the B-2 biscuit came out. The maximum speed of the Fury with speed balls, a string nockset, and optimum cam adjustments using a nylon prong style rest was 301FPS. 

I replaced the prong rest with a brand new Droptine whisker biscuit and the speed dropped to 295FPS.

After flattening both sides of the whisker biscuit (the older black biscuit) the same bow and arrow chronographed 306FPS.

I think the way a bow is set up and tuned will have a tremendous effect on whether or not you will be able to measure any kind of speed loss with the biscuit. Use the incorrect spine arrow and tune the bow in a manner that presents the arrow in a sideways fashion to the biscuit and you will have speed loss. Set the bow up in the correct manner and you won't have any speed loss at all.

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Minimal loss - and for hunting distances under 30 yards it should not matter.


----------

